# NEED HELP ASAP SUBwoofer stop working



## danny blanchette (Jun 4, 2011)

*Alright guys, here is my issue , yesterday I installed a soundstream R1 sub 12" on a 1.1200D class soundstream amp, I run this setup on a line in converter from axxess, tapped in my front speakers and plugued both grounds on the line in, then plugued the yellow wires on the 12volt wire going into the radio, then run the remote wire (blue) into my amp. everything worked for a charm for 3 hours, then I stopped the car, start it over and no sub*

*today I ran into the whole wirring, everything is A1, fuses, power wires, ground, RCA's the amp does not go on protection.. then check my wires in sub box, A1 there too, so I'm out of idea, would it be my line in converter>??? the red light still on on it so I have no clue, PLEASE LIGHT MY LANTERN!! LOL*

*you can send my email [email protected]*


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

so are you saying that the amp is turning on but you aren't getting any sound? if thats the case then it may be the converter...

if your saying the amp won't turn on...then you may want to check with a multimeter and see if your getting power from your 12volt source and your remote wire...also if you don't have a good ground it could be throwing a fit cause of that...

i am not real sure what your trying to explain so if you can clear it up a bit i may be able to help you out a little more


----------



## danny blanchette (Jun 4, 2011)

*re*

yes the amp is turning on, power is going in, ground is good, remote wire is working
subwoofer wirring is fine , RCA has been replaced, but still no sounds


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds like you may want to try a new line converter, as long as you checked your speaker input tie in points and they are good.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you re-check the LOC wiring?

You said it's got the remote wire for the amp and the amp is still turning on, Which means at least that part of the LOC is working. Sounds like the LOC has power but no sound signal.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Did you re-check the LOC wiring?
> 
> You said it's got the remote wire for the amp and the amp is still turning on, Which means at least that part of the LOC is working. Sounds like the LOC has power but no sound signal.


This thread was started 1 1/2 years ago and was only active for a couple days....
No need to revive this thread.


----------

